
Ask HN: What is your python stack? - lothiraldan
Hi, I&#x27;m working at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sqreen.io&#x2F;, the security as a service platform, on the python agent and we&#x27;re currently setup the integration tests. We plan to run all of the following configurations regularly with a distributed Docker cluster, more details in a future blog post!<p>So far we test theses configurations:<p><pre><code>  - Python 2.7.8
  - Python 3.5
  - Pypy
</code></pre>
Framework:<p><pre><code>  - Django 1.7
  - Django 1.8
  - Django 1.9
</code></pre>
WSGI Server:<p><pre><code>  - Gunicorn
  - Chaussette
  - Uwsgi
  - mod_wsgi
  (- Passenger)
</code></pre>
The icing on the cake:<p><pre><code>  - No gevent
  - Gevent
</code></pre>
I still try to find some relevant information about python deployment, so what is your deployment? Do you use a specific version of a Framework not listed below or a wsgi server configured in a very specific way?
======
achauve
Hi @lothiraldan

At Serenytics our backend stack is based on:

    
    
      - python 2.7
      - gunicorn
      - gevent
      - flask
      - sqlalchemy + postgres
      - redis
      - MRQ for asynchronous worker tasks (using redis+mongo)
      - multiple python SQL drivers to query on every compatible SQL database ;-)

------
jbaviat
Our Python stack is Python 2.7 on old Apache2 / mod_wsgi, with Flask. We may
soon turn to Nginx / Gunicorn. No Gevent so far.

